# Coat Texture



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hemi is almost 9 months old and I'm noticing the fur at the base of her tail and on the back of her neck becoming much coarser. I'm with you, I love the feel of the soft puppy coat. Could it be that the tpoos and mpoos tend to stay softer?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou's coat is velvety soft like a plush Blanket and curly 

Apollo's coat is extremely thick but not very curly and kinda soft still even though it's super dense 

Apollo








Lou







Can't you tell how thin, soft & curly her hair is? like look at the top of her head
And Apollo's hair is just dense 








I don't know why...

But I love both of their coats  but I don't think they are not how poodle hair is supposed to be, just not harsh at all.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Lou's hair resembles Luces!! Maybe diet has something to do with it also! 

Luce isn't totally grain free, but she is gluten free. I change her kibble to what's on sale - recently I purchased some from Kroger Supermarket of all places! I forgot the name of the brand but it is grain free and has a 5 star rating on the dog food advisor site. I picked up another one, Abound Salmon and Sweet Potato recipe, 4lb bag for $4.29!! I couldn't resist so I had to try it. She didn't like it at first, didn't give it to her for a week or 2 and then tried again and now she eats it.

Whatever the reason for her "oh so soft coat" , I love it! And I hope she keeps it 

Lou, I noticed the hair around their eyes is perfect! No tear staining? Or do you keep on top of it by washing their faces regularly. They look awesome!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Luce said:


> Lou's hair resembles Luces!! Maybe diet has something to do with it also!
> 
> Luce isn't totally grain free, but she is gluten free. I change her kibble to what's on sale - recently I purchased some from Kroger Supermarket of all places! I forgot the name of the brand but it is grain free and has a 5 star rating on the dog food advisor site. I picked up another one, Abound Salmon and Sweet Potato recipe, 4lb bag for $4.29!! I couldn't resist so I had to try it. She didn't like it at first, didn't give it to her for a week or 2 and then tried again and now she eats it.
> 
> ...



No tear staining ever. Don't know why. I'd imagine white poodles have that. Both mine don't.  never.. 

And about the soft coat. I heard apricots have softer coat most often than other colors (not sure if this is true)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Luce said:


> When talking about breed standards and coat texture, the AKC says "curly of natural harsh texture".
> 
> That doesn't quite describe Luces coat. It is curly but oh so soft I want to bury my nose in it!! I would love to have a sweater or blanket made from her coat it is that soft!! Sort of like chenille! When people ask to pet her, they usually comment on how soft it is and they didn't expect it to be.
> 
> ...


Coat texture varies among poodles and at this age it probably won't change much more. Reds and apricots do generally have softer, less dense coats than some of the other colors.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Neither of my first two poodles had proper coats. I will say that the female's coat was not nearly as soft as the male's and was much easier to keep tangle free. His coat is like a cloud of whipped cotton and has to be combed several times per week. Wilson, the pup, has a completely different type of coat. I don't know if this means he will have a proper coat as an adult. He already has more coat than the other two had as much older pups. His coat has lots of body and it is very difficult to see down to the skin on his legs because it is so thick. Tangling is not a problem, but then he is still a pup. His brother has a much softer, sparser coat. I guess we'll find out in a year or so, if their puppy coats "predict" their adult coats.


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

My tpoo was black, had a soft curly coat. Mpoo was black, soft curly coat. Mpoo apricot, soft curly coat. Kris, oversize Mpoo, tight thick white curls.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Fifi was an Apricot. Her coat was very course. Oreo is mostly black and his coat is soft with a few course hairs here and there.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

My Ruby is a red and although her hair is curly, it is very soft and fluffy. I have run across some mats in her ears now and then because they're pretty whispy still. I don't think they'll ever get thicker


----------



## bailey1 (Feb 3, 2014)

*I've been wondering about this...*

My spoo is 10 months old and is a red and white parti. I've noticed the red hair seems a bit coarser and tighter curled and had been wondering if all of his coat would get to the red "state". But he's still sooooo soooofftttt! People are always amazed at how good it feels to run their hands thru his coat! I find it very relaxing - most the time! LOL!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

There's a definite difference in texture between different colours even on the same dog 
And very few poodles actually have a correct coat these days, from what I've seen correct coat (thick harsh and curly) is most common in silvers with whites coming slightly ahead of blacks and I've never seen a correct coat on a blue. Red, apricot and brown I can't really comment on as I rarely see them.
to give you an idea of just how rare a correct poodle coat is my client base is about 50% poodle with black white and blue in fairly even proportions and with a few silvers and other oddities 
about a quarter of the silvers I see have correct coats the rest tend 
to be thin but still harsh
I've had 3 whites (all on the creamier side of white) the rest have had very fine cottony coats.
I've had only one black (but she was an absolute dream to scissor- her hair stood up perfectly without any artificial help and could be sculpted into any style and would stay in that style) the rest tend to have coarser hair than the whites but not as thick, with larger wavier curls and as adults tend to be prone to flopknots and hair that loses shape as soon as they leave the grooming room.
Blues almost without exception have had dense fine hair that tightens into tiny corkscrews and their coats have remained very soft throughout their life-often softer as adults than as puppies.
Size definitely plays a part too most noticeable in toys who nearly always have poorer coats than the larger sizes.

















b


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Whites tend to have slightly softer coat as well. Generally it is blacks with the best coat with whites just behind them. Of course there are variations and some blacks will have poor coat and some reds will have good coat.


----------



## bailey1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Anntig said:


> There's a definite difference in texture between different colours even on the same dog
> And very few poodles actually have a correct coat these days, from what I've seen correct coat (thick harsh and curly) is most common in silvers with whites coming slightly ahead of blacks and I've never seen a correct coat on a blue. Red, apricot and brown I can't really comment on as I rarely see them.
> to give you an idea of just how rare a correct poodle coat is my client base is about 50% poodle with black white and blue in fairly even proportions and with a few silvers and other oddities
> about a quarter of the silvers I see have correct coats the rest tend
> ...


Thanks for that informative post. It's interesting about the different coats having different characteristics!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace has a very soft woolly coat at 18 months. The coat is thick except under her lower abdomen. Her ear canals are thick with hair which needs to be periodically removed. She smells like seaweed because she plays in it every day.
Eric


----------

